# Did Fedor cheat against Lindland?



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

I saw the video. Fedor was by holding the ropes numerous times with his hands, and sometimes, with his armpit. Referee had to hit and remove Fedor's arm numerous times so he would let go of the rope. Most importantly, it looks like Fedor reveresed Lindland's slam by holding on to the ropes, which led to Fedor having the dominant position. 

Anyone agree?


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

No, Lindland cheated three different times during the match. There is a thread that shows GIF's of the three different times that he cheated. I just posted it earlier today. Take a look at that then tell me what you think of that!


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

We've seen this happen before. Like when Sylvia held the cage so didn't get slammed. What can they do about it? Stiffer Penalties?


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

I couldn't see the pics, but I read some of the Sherdog posts on the thread. Some poeple who were able to see the pics said it was questionable whether Lindland cheated, e.g., they said his arm grazed the ropes, or that the first punch by Matt was a fair punch (it did seem fair). Further, the alleged knee-to-the-spine foul supposedly occured after Fedor broke his fall by holding on the rope.

There doesn't seem to be much controversy among the Sherdog posters as to whether Fedor cheated. One Sherdog poster even stated that the broadcaster even stated Fedor grabbed on to the rope. Other posters said that it was instinct, not intentional, yet a foul nonetheless that prevented Lindland from slamming Fedor.


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

it happens in a hell of a lot of fights.if we were to analyse every fight u would pick numerous fouls in every fight the same way when rampage my fave fighter slammed arona the most famous slam in mma he headbutted arona when they made contact with the matt


----------



## rbunnell (Sep 6, 2006)

I am a huge Fedor fan and all it takes is someone with half a brain to see that he was definitely avoiding the takedown by putting his arm over the ropes. In watching the fight again online, I thought when the ref said "let go of the ropes" nine times, people would see that Fedor should have LET GO OF THE ROPES!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Well hes arm was over the ropes so when he was about to be slammed and the natural reaction would be grab the ropes which he did but then another natural reaction is to put the foot down as he did so it was cheating but its no big deal it was natural reactions and this happens quite often so i dunno why people get upset over it.

Although if he did get the slam i think Fedor still wouldn't have lost.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

IMO, and I'm a Fedor fan, the only reason he won is because of his cheating... therefore, I believe it should be ruled a NC. After that, rematch. Not that anyone could complain about an olympic silver medalist Vs a cyborg [email protected]!:thumbsup:


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

holding the ropes is like holding in hockey or football. Everyone does it will continue to do it. If your not seen it saves your bacon.


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

Well Fedor was told to let go of the ropes 9 times, the ref also told them to freeze due to fedor holding onto the ropes, and i believe the reason Fedor ended up on top is because of his holding onto the ropes.

Because Fedor was holding onto the ropes Lindland used more effert to bring him off which resulted in him turning too much.

Fedor's feet was off the ground for most of it, the only thing keeping him from falling was him holding onto the ropes. 

Did he cheat, well in the rules its illigal to hold onto the ropes, so thats a yes, and he continuosly cheated. But whatch gonna do bout it.

Should definatly be a rematch though.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

VinceD said:


> No, Lindland cheated three different times during the match. There is a thread that shows GIF's of the three different times that he cheated. I just posted it earlier today. Take a look at that then tell me what you think of that!


Fedor cheated plain and had way more violations than linland and a harmless strike to the back of fedors head and whatever else there was obvously wasn't enough for the ref to say anything to lindland. I only saw matt grab the ropes one time and thats when he shot in for the takedown. Get off Fedors balls


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

linland might have one that was bullshit, fedor is a fuking cheater


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

the right man one


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm not sure if it is illegal to grab your own shorts, but someone told me it was, and I saw Lindland do that. OH NOES LINDLAND CHEATED!!!(maybe)


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

IF rope grabbing is against Bodog rules, then yes, Fedor clearly cheated. He would not have reversed that takedown if he was playing by the rules. Lindland was actually not doing too bad in this fight, even though he lost early.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

I seen an avatar shortly after this fight that showed Fedor's hand, nt grabbing the rope, but landing on it before he reversed the takedown attempt.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay from what I can tell after watching this fight a dozen times it looks like Fedor's hand was off the ropes (after the ref slapped it off) a second before he reversed Lindland's takedown. So he didn't cheat on that front. But he did cheat when he grabbed the ropes to prevent Lindland from taking him down.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> I'm not sure if it is illegal to grab your own shorts, but someone told me it was, and I saw Lindland do that. OH NOES LINDLAND CHEATED!!!(maybe)


My understanding of that rule is that you cant grab the opponents shorts but you CAN grab your own, someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Fedor wasn't holding the ropes when hereversed the slam.
Fedor did hold the ropes before that.
So did Lindland. He caught the ropes to get the clinch.
The right man won that fight.


----------



## scat (Oct 15, 2006)

I think the rule is something like

1. a warning
2. ref must psychically remove holding of rope/fence
3. point deduction.


----------



## Sambo King (Jun 14, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> I saw the video. Fedor was by holding the ropes numerous times with his hands, and sometimes, with his armpit. Referee had to hit and remove Fedor's arm numerous times so he would let go of the rope. Most importantly, it looks like Fedor reveresed Lindland's slam by holding on to the ropes, which led to Fedor having the dominant position.
> 
> Anyone agree?


To nit pick over such a thing takes away from the overall conclusion that Linland tapped out. Lindland didn't knock Fedor out, didn't reverse or dominate Fedor and didn't submit him. This would have given him the win. Instead we have people whining that Lindland should have been allowed every possible convenience to beat Fedor. That would require Fedor to be blind folded with his wrists iron shackled to his ankles and Lindland would still lose.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Whether or not Lindland would have won had Fedor not held onto the ropes is something we will never know. Did Fedor cheat? Well, he was guilty of holding the ropes which is against the rules, so yes, he did use an illegal move.


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

Fedor had no grip his hand was laying on the rope but Lindland clearly got a grip and was holding fkin cheater.
This like the 9th time he does a takedown and misses and the guy lands on him. He needs retirement.


----------



## EC_Raider_07 (May 10, 2006)

Yes, he did cheat. Breaking the rules is cheating. However, it only delayed what was sure to come.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Check it out for yourselves.....Video Fedor vs Matt- 14 April 2007 - fedor, emelianenko, matt, lindland, bodog - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## zackali (May 23, 2007)

Sterling said:


> Check it out for yourselves.....Video Fedor vs Matt- 14 April 2007 - fedor, emelianenko, matt, lindland, bodog - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


yeah thanks after watching this yet another time, i was again reassured that linlland had no chance


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

it didnt make a difference


----------



## deadman315x (Jan 13, 2007)

i dunno


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

dutch sauce said:


> it didnt make a difference


exactly

and his hand grazed of the ropes a couple of times...


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

dose it really matter fedor would have kicked his ass anyways


----------

